
The Night Zombie Smartphones Took Down 911 - robbiet480
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-a-cyberattack-overwhelmed-the-911-system-1488554972?mod=e2fb
======
mrb
Same article without paywall:
[http://www.todayevery.com/share/Syx3xYzv5e?hint=SB1258089275...](http://www.todayevery.com/share/Syx3xYzv5e?hint=SB12580892754490123402004582622002195546624?responsive=y/articles)

" _The bug uses <A HREF=”tel:+911″>Call now</A> link parsed in Safari or other
browsers to make the iPhone make repeated calls to 911. The tricks discovered
by Mulliner included placing a telephone URL in an IFRAME, using a phone
number as the target of a web page refresh or redirect, and altering the URL
of an already-loaded page using JavaScript. "_ Source:
[https://www.techworm.net/2016/11/ios-911-bug-forces-
iphones-...](https://www.techworm.net/2016/11/ios-911-bug-forces-iphones-
repeatedly-call-911.html)

Technical bug description: [https://archive.cert.uni-
stuttgart.de/bugtraq/2009/06/msg001...](https://archive.cert.uni-
stuttgart.de/bugtraq/2009/06/msg00190.html)

------
mst
Loginwalled now, even bouncing via google from an incognito window.

